# Side console owners. Where do you put your rod holder?



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

I would put them on the side of the console, but my steering wheel is to close and hits the poles.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

On the poling platform.


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

Om my last one I had 2 on the front of the console. (I put 2 singles one on each corner that way they missed the steering wheel) 2 on the poling platform and the rest under the gunwales


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

You can use your cooler. Carolina Cooler Works makes these for just about every major cooler make/model. We have the cup holder with two rod holder version on our boat. Works well.


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

poling/ casting platform, cooler, have Chris from bluepoint make you a screw on console extension with rod holders,drink holder and tray


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

On the cooler works well for me. I just use a cheap-o plastic rack.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

zthomas said:


> On the cooler works well for me. I just use a cheap-o plastic rack.
> 
> View attachment 70756


Did u copy mine?


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

I put 2 singles on front of console. I had some teak laying around so I made 2 bars that I mounted horizontally as spacers to get out in front of steering wheel. Works great and looked nautical. Rod storage is always an issue for a rod whore like myself or when I have guest aboard so having these extra 2 REALLY helps. Got tired of redoing the teak a month ago and had some scrap material from my dock project and replaced with the manmade stuff. A bit thicker and not as nautical but won't have to refinish yearly.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

timogleason said:


> I put 2 singles on front of console. I had some teak laying around so I made 2 bars that I mounted horizontally as spacers to get out in front of steering wheel. Works great and looked nautical. Rod storage is always an issue for a rod whore like myself or when I have guest aboard so having these extra 2 REALLY helps. Got tired of redoing the teak a month ago and had some scrap material from my dock project and replaced with the manmade stuff. A bit thicker and not as nautical but won't have to refinish yearly.


Rod whore, I'll have to coin d phrase....!


----------

